
IISc team confirms breakthrough in superconductivity at room temperature - akbarnama
https://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/finally-iisc-team-confirms-superconductivity-at-room-temperature-pressure/article27246496.ece
======
gus_massa
It's also at room pressure, not a very high (huuuge) pressure like many of the
recent cases of superconductivity. (If I'd have infinity power to change the
title, I'd use "IISc team confirms superconductivity at room temperature and
pressure")

It has not been published, and the draft have "polemic" graphs, so don't hold
your breath. It's also difficult to storage ...

It's a mix of silver and gold, probably in a nanomaterial, the article is not
very clear. I didn't heard something similar before, but superconductive
materias are strange.

